# Time To Trade David Lee



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Handle with care. Slightly damaged. Whatever label you slap on it, few imagined the Knicks baron playoff dreams would play out like this, David Lee included.
> 
> Lee stood flanked by a handful of beat writers in the corner of the locker room wondering what's next for the super sophomore. He thought the same himself as he rambled about taking time to heal, not rushing things, and what the offseason would bring.
> 
> ...


http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_21829.shtml

What you guys think about this? Awww silky now....we about to clean house. I love Lee, so I don't know if I want to part with him, but I'm not the GM that bone head Isiah makes the call.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Maybe Zeke is learning from his mistakes. Now don't :rotf: yet, remember that last summer he priced Frye way too high and wasn't able to make deals that would have helped the team.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Maybe Zeke is learning from his mistakes. Now don't :rotf: yet, remember that last summer he priced Frye way too high and wasn't able to make deals that would have helped the team.


If I knew then what I know now, I would have sent Frye packing for Lamar Odom a long time ago. :mad2:


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

USSKittyHawk said:


> If I knew then what I know now, I would have sent Frye packing for Lamar Odom a long time ago. :mad2:


Somebody tried to tell you that your Frye love was misplaced, but did you listen to them


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

the person who wrote that article must've been real bored and wants to stir up some controversy


no way D.lee can leave the knicks.....unless its a no brainer trade....but even then he will defiantely be missed.

i hope he comes back healthy next season


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Somebody tried to tell you that your Frye love was misplaced, but did you listen to them


No I tried to press my luck and got a whammy. :boohoo2:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Knicks have 14 players under contract right now. I can see them moving Lee, the swapped pick with the Bulls and another player for a strong defensive power forward. I'll take a look at some trades and who would be ideal for this.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Send him over the bridge


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Okay so a deal I can see happening is as follows. It all depends on whether or not Kenyon Martin can come back from injury, but if he can then I can see Isiah taking a flyer on him. 

New York trades:
Quentin Richardson
Jerome James
David Lee

Denver trades:
Kenyon Martin
Linas Kleiza


This clears the logjam for the Knicks in the backcourt, which is what they have wanted for some time. Also the Knicks add some toughness in the frontcourt. Although I feel you'd have to get rid of Nate Robinson (who should be on his way out anyway). It also would allow the Knicks to keep their pick and I could see them drafting someone who has high upside (like Wilson Chandler from DePaul). If Martin comes back strong, the Knicks could win the division. Finally a big that will run the floor and attack the rim. I would also start Balkman over Jeffries, but you never know what Zeke will do.

New York

G - Stephon Marbury/Mardy Collins/Nate Robinson
G - Jamal Crawford/Steve Francis
F - Jared Jeffries/Renaldo Balkman/Linas Kleiza
F - Kenyon Martin/Channing Frye/Malik Rose
C - Eddy Curry/Randolph Morris

Denver
G - Allen Iverson
G - Quentin Richardson/JR Smith
F - Carmelo Anthony/David Lee
F - Nene/Eduardo Najera/Reggie Evans
C - Marcus Camby/Jerome James


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Trading Lee would be an incredibly stupid move, even in the Dolan era.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Lee is a very good player but the trio of Curry Lee and Frye is going to have to be broken up at some point for somebody who can play some defense...and I think its very safe to assume Curry is staying.

that leaves 2 guys I think Zeke would rather trade Frye but he may not have a choice the way Frye played this season there may not be as big a market as there should be for Lee.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*David Lee! on the trading block!* 

*STOP THAT!* *President Isiah Thomas do not have the POWER to trade David Lee. * 

*David Lee showed the Knick-Fans, Knick-Media, Knick Brass, and the owner that his playingtime makes his teammates performance better. 
Think about Curry nine straight "double-doubles" when David lee was a Starter. *

The Knicks have seven young players (Collins, Balkman, Nate, Lee, Frye, Morris, and Curry) that will be in the NBA league for the next 6 to 8 years. David Lee has great chemistry with Balkman on bothsides of the court playing any of the 3 positions. This is a tandem that made scoring & rebounding easy for Eddy Curry, you dont want to breakup a tandem that improves Curry performance like Isiah Thomas foolishness did to give Jared Jefferies 30 MPG. 

Channing Frye was played completely out of his position (Like Marcus Camby was as a Toronto Raptor), everyone saying Trade Frye is only asking to help Frye NBA career at becomming an ALL-Star. 
If Channing frye is traded he will work on his easy 20 to 30 foot jumper, plus some inside moves to go to the foul line. 

Nate Robinson and Jamal Crawford are practically the same they both have decision-making problems, although Nate defense and shooting percentage is better. So to trade Nate is the same as trade Crawford.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> Lee is a very good player but the trio of Curry Lee and Frye is going to have to be broken up at some point for somebody who can play some defense...and I think its very safe to assume Curry is staying.
> 
> that leaves 2 guys I think Zeke would rather trade Frye but he may not have a choice the way Frye played this season there may not be as big a market as there should be for Lee.



*Wazup Da Grinch,* Zeke should've made Channing Frye a backup-Center to Curry at the start of the season when James & Jefferies were on the Injured-List. Frye was the only Bigman available on the roster to play Center at that time. 
Frye should've started off this season comming off the bench playing against Knick oposition bench players to gain his confidence back from his injury. 

*This is how the Knicks Bigmen rotation should've started off the season:* 

Curry, Lee, Q.Rich, Balkman (Frontcourt Bigmen with a dash of Malik Rose)

Frye, Lee, Q.Rich, Balkman (Frontcourt Bigmen with a dash of Malik Rose) 

*Zeke had other plans. Plans that failed him*.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Kiyaman said:


> *Wazup Da Grinch,* Zeke should've made Channing Frye a backup-Center to Curry at the start of the season when James & Jefferies were on the Injured-List. Frye was the only Bigman available on the roster to play Center at that time.
> Frye should've started off this season comming off the bench playing against Knick oposition bench players to gain his confidence back from his injury.
> 
> *This is how the Knicks Bigmen rotation should've started off the season:*
> ...


Kiya , 

remember Zeke did try and bring him off the bench to munch on bench players at 1 point , it just didn't work, Fyre's sophmore year has just been a failure .

I'm am officially on the Channing Frye for Shelden Williams bandwagon right now, a trade I think helps both teams.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> Kiya ,
> 
> remember Zeke did try and bring him off the bench to munch on bench players at 1 point , it just didn't work, Fyre's sophmore year has just been a failure .
> 
> I'm am officially on the Channing Frye for Shelden Williams bandwagon right now, a trade I think helps both teams.



*Camby finally WON the Defensive player of the year!* 

I remember when we got him everyone was so shocked and upset about losing Oak.

Then we made that run in 2000 with Camby playing great and everyone thought that that trade got us to the finals. Camby is the man. I love his game. He has added a nice jumper as well.


I was shocked to see Camby has never been named to a Defensive team First Team. This was his first time.

And I echo the same sentiments about Shawn Marion. 


The trade that sent 6.9 Oakley to the Raptors and 6.11 Camby to the Knicks was G.M. Ernie Grunfield way of getting Patrick Ewing a Championship Ring. He also traded for 6.6 Sprewell and signed 6.9 Kurt Thomas that same offseason. 

Having a scoring roster of 7.0 Ewing, 6.6 Sprewell, and 6.6 Allan Houston, with pass first defensive PG-Childs and Ward, to go along with defensive stoppers and rebounders 6.11 Camby and 6.9 Kurt Thomas. It was not such a BIG suprise when the 8th seeded Knicks went all the way to the Finals that season (too bad G.M. Ernie Grunfield was FIRED for doing his best to get Patrick Ewing a Championship Ring) . 

What should be clearly noted is the Toronto Raptors (Poor Coaching) played Marcus Camby out of his original position which got him to proffessional NBA Basketball (playing Camby out of postion put him on the trading block). And the same thing was done this past season to 6.11 Channing Frye of the Knicks by the Poor Coaching of Zeke. 
Will we Knick Fans be saying the same thing about Channing Frye as we said about Camby a couple of season from now (Zeke have Frye on the trading block this offseason)...


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Kiyaman said:


> *Camby finally WON the Defensive player of the year!*
> 
> I remember when we got him everyone was so shocked and upset about losing Oak.
> 
> ...


we may very well be talking about Frye the same way if he realizes his potential...but take alook at the knicks and how they are currently situated .

Can you honestly say you think he will be that player as a knick?

is he going to get the touches on offense with Curry as the main option crawford and marbury on the outside, he will be at best the 4th option for the next 2 years and when Q is going good he may even be 5th .

he cant seem to get himself going and in spite of him the knicks were in the top 3rd of offensive teams until the injuries hit, I believe he will need to be a focal point and he will prosper I believe he has the talent for it and the skills . and because the knicks can score even when he really isn't scoring well , they dont have any major inclination to go to him and they really shouldn't its not best for the team...they aren't set up in a way that makes them most efficient when they go to frye.

but on the knicks he is what he is , a big man who needs the ball to be effective and he's not getting it which makes his flaws at the moment much more glaring , he's not putting the points to make up for his inconsistent defense and subpar rebounding and energy, and to top it off he isn't scoring well enough for it not to be a weakness, no part of his game was satisfactory in 2006-07.

But he does have talent , he has shown it so he needs 1 of 2 things , he needs his team to fit his needs as a ballplayer or he needs to go to a team that will, I think there are a few ready made teams that just need a post player who is excellent at the pick and pop to make a jump up .

the hawks are basically #1 on that list they have joe johnson and a bunch of very good flow of offense/garbage basket players, its not enough .

the Bobcats who are so racked with injury they were forced to play G. wallace at the 4 the 2nd half of the season.

Lakers the triangle is a seemingly perfect fit for him especially the way Phil jackson runs it he gets his bigs alot of open J's working off of Kobe , plus he posts up his bigs consistently but doesn't force feed them...so fyre wont ever be out of rhythm

magic , not the shot blocker or athlete milicic is but a better post scorer and jumpshooter basically he has the skills d. howard lacks at this point in his career they may be a perfect fit.

Suns, with nash as the ultimate ochestrator of a pick and roll offense a guy with a J like frye seems like a natural , there really isn't a guy with Frye's touch/size/ability anywhere in the draft so they may be natural trade partners.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

then we traded NeNe and Camby for a 1 legged washed up Mcdyess.


please dont remind me


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> then we traded NeNe and Camby for a 1 legged washed up Mcdyess.
> 
> 
> please dont remind me


All jokes aside, someone should have escorted Layden to a dark alley and do a number on his ribs for that horrible trade.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*My question is this, Grinch.*

You know I disagree with you on Curry's importance and as him being the centerpiece. You have stated that the team needs to be constructed around him.

What happens if he gets hurt? You now have a team with a very UNIQUE make-up that revolves around a certain type of players strengths and weaknesses. There will be no recovery from that. Other teams have major pieces that are extremely important, but they are not as unique...nearly all of them can be replaced easier than Curry can. If you lose his scoring threat down low(and it is substantial), it will change the whole face of the team. Guys will be required to do more than they normally do...or can do. Just a mess. I'll take Curry as a second option, or a co-first option and have the rest of the team balanced. I wouldn't yet trade any of these guys, 'cept Nate, for anyone less than a real star. Frye was horrible but folks overlook his stats last year. The man was in the early running for rook of the year. PER of 18+. 12.3 ppg, 6 boards(2.1 offensive, for Grinch), 48% fg, and only 1.5 TO...all in 25 minutes. Extend those minutes to 36-37 and calculate the likely numbers....Damn good, I bet.I just don't understand why people got so down on him after a bad year with a new coach and a new system. It makes no sense.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: My question is this, Grinch.*



alphaorange said:


> You know I disagree with you on Curry's importance and as him being the centerpiece. You have stated that the team needs to be constructed around him.
> 
> What happens if he gets hurt? You now have a team with a very UNIQUE make-up that revolves around a certain type of players strengths and weaknesses. There will be no recovery from that. Other teams have major pieces that are extremely important, but they are not as unique...nearly all of them can be replaced easier than Curry can. If you lose his scoring threat down low(and it is substantial), it will change the whole face of the team. Guys will be required to do more than they normally do...or can do. Just a mess. I'll take Curry as a second option, or a co-first option and have the rest of the team balanced. I wouldn't yet trade any of these guys, 'cept Nate, for anyone less than a real star. Frye was horrible but folks overlook his stats last year. The man was in the early running for rook of the year. PER of 18+. 12.3 ppg, 6 boards(2.1 offensive, for Grinch), 48% fg, and only 1.5 TO...all in 25 minutes. Extend those minutes to 36-37 and calculate the likely numbers....Damn good, I bet.I just don't understand why people got so down on him after a bad year with a new coach and a new system. It makes no sense.


its a unique make up but 1 that historically is the most successful, Basketball is a game dominated by big and tall men and if your team has the best big guy , getting the easiest baskets , you have a pretty good chance of winning.

if he gets hurt they have to go back to playing the way before he became the man on the team , simple as that probably the JC and marbury show again but this time with more help than under Herb and Lenny .

and with frye , that happened 2 seasons ago under a different system under a different coach , next season he is playing under the same system as he did when he had a horrific season under the same coach as he had that year , 

So the question becomes in his 3rd season which season is Fyre more likely to resemble his 1st or his 2nd?

I think the answer is obviously #2, he just couldn't get it, he has been a very talented player his whole career and he has always been given the ball to do with as he wished , now with that no longer being the case he has struggled mightily as a rook he was compared to many players Zeke used camby and rasheed wallace. On the defensive end he has been slow to rotate(although at least he does leave his man to pick them up unlike lee and sometimes curry) and not so great on man to man, his saving grace has been his offense , but its left him too because he cant find a way to make himself useful in an offense that has him at a 4th or 5th option...I personally think he is talented enough to be a good #2 option on another team , but unless his defense and rebounding pick up his ceiling is very much limited as a knick and ultimately his time as a player for them...why would they keep him when they have 2 players who are more productive in Lee and balkman just chomping at the bit for more playing time, those 2 aren't really ideal but they accomplish more and the team is better off with them out there right now as the team is currently made up.

Every1 on the team adjusted to Curry and learned to play off of him , every1 but Frye , at some point you have to stop blaming every1 else and actually look at the player who isn't playing well as the biggest hinderance to his own success.

I wonder why some people would prefer one player do well over his team.


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

The way I see it, Balkman is to knicks, as Jerry stackhouse is to the mavericks. ALthough theyre different, the energy they bring, they might not be the star player but has key moments in the game that show that he brings something to the team.

The way i see it, Lee is to knicks, as Al Jefferson is to the celtics. People expect these two to be phenoms, but really, you cant tell anything from the knicks or the celtics. They rebound the same way, are underrated in the league AS OF NOW, but they always find a way to prove us wrong.

So its either keeping an energy filled stackhouse, or a promising star in jefferson, "supposedly.

I say? trade quentin richardson and jared jeffries, and leave my boys alone.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Grinch...*

I root for all NY players and don't hate on Curry, at all. I just do not believe that building around a one dimensional big man (even as good at the one thing as Curry)is the way to win long term. If Curry goes down, this team goes in the hopper.

Mr. ED....you underestimate Lee by far. He has much more game than Jefferson. Lee is an average defender and a hesitant shooter but has shown the ability to improve on both counts. The rest of his game is absolutely dynamic for a big guy. You can bring in a guy who is a better shooter (at this point) or a better defender, but we are not likely to be able to get both and we will lose certain qualities that he brings. Great finisher and rebounder. Very good passer. Gets out on the break. If he learns to shoot 40%+ from the perimter he becomes an allstar. Anyone think he won't?

Oh yeah Grinch. If Frye doesn't improve, I'd send him packing and I have always said so. HE should be the backup center, not JJ. We just disagree. I think he is more like the year 1 player than the year 2. Guess we'll see.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

HB said:


> Send him over the bridge


That was my first thought (wishful thinking, I know). But I don't know what the Knicks would want for him that the Nets have got.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: My question is this, Grinch.*



alphaorange said:


> You know I disagree with you on Curry's importance and as him being the centerpiece. You have stated that the team needs to be constructed around him.
> 
> *What happens if he gets hurt?* You now have a team with a very UNIQUE make-up that revolves around a certain type of players strengths and weaknesses. There will be no recovery from that. Other teams have major pieces that are extremely important, but they are not as unique...nearly all of them can be replaced easier than Curry can. If you lose his scoring threat down low(and it is substantial), it will change the whole face of the team. Guys will be required to do more than they normally do...or can do. Just a mess. I'll take Curry as a second option, or a co-first option and have the rest of the team balanced. I wouldn't yet trade any of these guys, 'cept Nate, for anyone less than a real star. Frye was horrible but folks overlook his stats last year. The man was in the early running for rook of the year. PER of 18+. 12.3 ppg, 6 boards(2.1 offensive, for Grinch), 48% fg, and only 1.5 TO...all in 25 minutes. Extend those minutes to 36-37 and calculate the likely numbers....Damn good, I bet.I just don't understand why people got so down on him after a bad year with a new coach and a new system. It makes no sense.


*What happens if Eddy Curry gets hurt?* 
that is/was the BEST question to ask both Larry Brown and Isiah Thomas head coaching philosophy of "throw the ball to Curry downlow on practically every offensive play". 

Making Curry the focal point on offense is my reason why the Knicks had TWO Seasons of "POOR-COACHING". Plus for two seasons every team the Knicks were behind in points Eddy Curry has never lead any of the charges where the Knicks came from behind by as much as 20 points to make it just 5 to 2 points behind their oponents. 

The Knicks Head Coach played "Head-Games" with Curry teammates, by never having a decent backup for Curry while he is sitting on the bench (Jackie Butler was an exception). 
Jerome James is not the player you use for his offensive scoring however, James does help his teammates score and rebound while he beatup on the oposition. 
*Channing Frye was/is the best backup player for Curry!* 
Channing Frye should've received at least half of the same POST-UP-Plays that was designed for Curry downlow (if not to better Frye at the Center position, but to also give the Center TEAMMATES a better idea, judgement, and handle-on some of the downlow "POST-UP-PLAYS" that is designed for whoever is playing the Center position. "ala Suns, Mavs, and Spurs"). 

*POOR-POOR Coaching by Isiah Thomas! 
Especially when you have FOUR-Centers on your Roster! 
At Practice *every offensive downlow Post-up play that was given to Eddy Curry should've been given to Channing Frye with experience veterans Cato and James as their defenders in practice. 
This way Curry or Frye could watch the other from the bench in a game where a mistake was made from the passer or the receiver, or how tight the Knicks oposition team defense is. 
Will Teams double or tripple Channing Frye downlow when he get his hook shot flowing? We will never know with POOR-POOR-Coaching from Isiah Thomas...


----------

